

Google and NASA snap up D-Wave quantum computer - feelthepain
http://www.nature.com/news/google-and-nasa-snap-up-quantum-computer-1.12999

======
bhouston
I'm glad to see this Canadian company succeeding in this way. Hopefully this
continues to snowball. There has been so much doom and gloom around this
company in part because so many people (including myself) don't have the
ability to assess whether its technology could actually work.

